# What happens if I forgot to put the country on my international mail?



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

I just sent my US taxes out, and I was in a rush as I was addressing the envelopes since the post office was closing. I'm pretty sure I put 'USA' on the federal envelope, but I think I may have forgotten to put it on the state one. So what happens to it now? If I did forget, will it get sent back to me? Or is there any chance they can figure out on their own that Sacramento, CA is in the US and send it to the right place?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

To be honest, don't know. They might send it to Canada. Depends if a person actually handles the mail or not or it's all machines.



interplanetjanet said:


> I just sent my US taxes out, and I was in a rush as I was addressing the envelopes since the post office was closing. I'm pretty sure I put 'USA' on the federal envelope, but I think I may have forgotten to put it on the state one. So what happens to it now? If I did forget, will it get sent back to me? Or is there any chance they can figure out on their own that Sacramento, CA is in the US and send it to the right place?


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought about that, but Canadian post codes are alphanumeric.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

interplanetjanet said:


> I just sent my US taxes out, and I was in a rush as I was addressing the envelopes since the post office was closing. I'm pretty sure I put 'USA' on the federal envelope, but I think I may have forgotten to put it on the state one. So what happens to it now? If I did forget, will it get sent back to me? Or is there any chance they can figure out on their own that Sacramento, CA is in the US and send it to the right place?



most likely it'll be lost forever

however I do remember getting a postcard from Greece or somewhere and my friend had Addressed it as

mayotom
cloonaghboy
Ireland

it arrived after about 3 months, and one must concider, cloonaghboy is a tiny townland in the west of Ireland with no more than 15 residents....

so I would say keep your fingers crossed



:clap2:


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Well I did send it registered post, so I'll be able to track it and make sure it gets there. I'm also pretty sure that the most important thing for most postal systems is the post code, so given that the post code doesn't look like a Canadian one and "Sacramento, CA" is a pretty obvious major city (and the capital of California!), it'll probably get there just fine.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

interplanetjanet said:


> Well I did send it registered post, so I'll be able to track it and make sure it gets there. I'm also pretty sure that the most important thing for most postal systems is the post code, so given that the post code doesn't look like a Canadian one and "Sacramento, CA" is a pretty obvious major city (and the capital of California!), it'll probably get there just fine.


true true

but will a postal worker in Australia know rge difference between US and Canadian post codes. or more importantly the sorting machines.

if its registered the can call you,,


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

You will be screwed


----------



## prakash (Feb 11, 2009)

next time e-file


----------

